# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Cabots CFP Floor Polish

## johnstonfencing

Hello All, 
My situation is I am moving out of a rental that has floating timber floor throughout and we would like to give it a clean/polish to hide some of the general wear and tear, as cheap as possible.  When we moved in it was already fairly scratched up by previous tenants as I think it may be softwood because it doesn't take much to put a little dent in it. 
My question is has anybody used the floor polish in the title? and is this suitable for giving the floor a bit of a once over? If not does anybody have any suggestions? 
Cheers
Craig

----------


## dib

Don't know how it would go without sanding, Cabots also have a no-sand product which might be more appropriate.

----------


## johnstonfencing

Thanks for the reply. I'm not trying to restore it back to it's original condition because it's a rental and had some wear and tear from previous tenants. It's more just a clean and to return a little shine to it for the purpose of getting our bond back. I also realise that this won't remove scratches and dents but thought it may assist in hiding the minor surface scratches etc.

----------


## leeton

Not sure if I would use it on a rental...you may do more damage to it, and could end up costing you a lot more...surely normal wear and tear on a floor, they can't take from your bond.

----------


## johnstonfencing

Leeton are you referring to the Floor Polish or the No sanding product Dib mentioned in his post? 
I'm not intending on using the no sanding product so If you do mean the floor polish how does it damage the floor? 
Thanks in advance

----------


## Blocker

Cabots floor polish is a mop applied detailing product which will improve the look of a tired floor,provided there is an oil or polyurethane already on the floor.It comes only in gloss but if you prefer satin ,Feast Watson (same parent company)make this as well as gloss.1lt covers about 50sq mt,and washes up with water.
Regards,
Blocker :2thumbsup:

----------


## leeton

Sorry, I may have read it wrong, I was thinking you were using Cabots polyurethane...Blocker seems to know what he is talking about...go with him...hope it all works out.

----------


## johnstonfencing

Thanks for the replies and leeton I probably also made it sound confusing. 
I'm basically looking for something that freshens up the floor just like auto wax/polish freshens and protects your car paint. Blocker when you say detailing product is this a basic easy to use polish, like a car polish, that I can mop over the floor like daily mopping for cleaning purposes? 
Cheers

----------


## Gaza

peerless gemmi, bunnnings sell it in the cleaning product area.

----------


## Blocker

The Cabots/Feast Watson is applied with a foam squeeze mop 1 or 2 coats,depending on porosity of floor.Very simple application,I do my floors 3-4 times per year.I'm sure plenty of other brands would do similar job,but we sell lots of FW product and have used it myself for years.
Regards,
Blocker :2thumbsup:

----------

